# G.O. Blake's KY Whiskey in Clear



## Asterx (Dec 30, 2012)

Is anyone familiar with this whiskey in clear/amethyst? 







 I got home from taking notes on some bottles I was interested in and realized that I have the above bottle in clear/amethyst and NOT the common Blake's Rye & Bour Whisky. 

 They "KY" in the picture doesn't show up well but you get the idea or are familiar with them.... Any info greatly appreciated...


----------



## LC (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes , I believe that is the bottle I have in clear . Its not where I can put my hands on it quick . Took an efatuation with it after seeing it on eBay . Gave twenty dollars for it plus shipping cost . After doing so , and giving it some thought , I got the feeling I over paid for it , but that is not the first time I did that lol . Looks good but looks much better in amber .


----------



## Asterx (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Louis, so you think its the "KY" and not the "Rye & Bour" that you have in clear?... 

 I really can't even find a picture of a clear/sca "KY" Blake's on the net... Weird huh?

 Here's the one we see around a lot:


----------



## Asterx (Dec 30, 2012)

The barrel on the left on mind does have the same GOB as the Rye&Bour... strange


----------



## LC (Dec 30, 2012)

If I can force myself out tomorrow to trapes through the snow to get out back in the building where the bottle is I will take a look at it and see . All I actually remember is the barrels and that it is from Louisville , Ky .


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice labeled one.


----------



## Asterx (Dec 30, 2012)

I sympathize with you about the snow. Dont trudge out just to take a look just for the sake of the Blake [].

 What interests me the most is that I cannot find the same bottle I have on the net. And I'm not quite sure why. 

 Heres the picture of the Blake that I speak of:


----------



## grizz44 (Dec 30, 2012)

Here's one that sold on Worthpoint. Can't tell you what it sold for as I'm not a member. Until your post I thought they were all the clear "Rye and Bour" versions .... I sure do like that amber one in your post.

 http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/o-blake-double-barrel-rye-bourbon-158909148


----------



## Asterx (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Chuck and Ryan. Chuck you found one, thanks [], unfortunately I've used up my free pass. When I did have it, it seemed for some reason or another a good number of the items I was looking up, there were no prices to. Go figure.

 The similarities to the (I'm assuming) older amber varient but with the same GOB on the left barrel makes me think this was a segue between the KY and the Rye&Bour... (?)


----------



## grizz44 (Dec 30, 2012)

Here's a link to a little history on Adams and Taylor. I think your probably right about the "Rye and Bour" variants being newer since their first trademark was for Bourbon County KY Whiskey in the 1870's

 http://pre-prowhiskeymen.blogspot.com/2012/01/toward-solving-mystery-of-go-blake.html


----------



## botlguy (Dec 30, 2012)

This is an interesting thread. I also noticed the different spelling: WHISKEY (USA) vs WHISKY (British)(Scotch ?)


----------



## epackage (Dec 31, 2012)

It sold for $29


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 31, 2012)

It's a fairly common but nice looking whiskey.  I've bought one as cheap as $5 though they can sell in the mid-20 range if the right people see them.  The amber ones are pretty rare.  I've seen them go for $230-450


----------



## Asterx (Dec 31, 2012)

Okeydoke, thanks Jim and Taylor. I guess they don't like their picture taken then? []


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 31, 2012)

Ooh, hang on a sec, you meant the one without "Rye & Bour".  My mistake.  It sounds like a tricky variant to get, if it does indeed exist!


----------



## Asterx (Dec 31, 2012)

Its the clear bottle in the picture I took with the KY instead of Rye & Bour. One picture other than mine has been found by Chuck but other than that I see no info about it... 

 Jim, was that price for the clear KY version or the Rye & Bour?


----------



## epackage (Dec 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  asterisk80
> 
> Its the clear bottle in the picture I took with the KY instead of Rye & Bour. One picture other than mine has been found by Chuck but other than that I see no info about it...
> 
> Jim, was that price for the clear KY version or the Rye & Bour?


 It was the price for the one Chuck found on Worthpoint...


----------



## Asterx (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Jim, now my curiosity it quenched []


----------



## Asterx (Dec 31, 2012)

You'd think they would go for more than the much more common variety but who knows... maybe people didn't see that it was any different. I didn't know there were more than one clear variety either until I noticed the one I had []


----------

